# Sore Toe a Again



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

My poor Bella has got a sore toe again, she had it once before in May and it cleared up after some antibiotics. She was fine this morning and then this afternoon it was there again, I have no idea what causes it. I've got some more antibiotics from the vet so hopefully it will settle again soon. Anyone got any ideas what it could be ?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor Bella! I have no idea what it is, but hopefully someone else here will know and I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it same toe as in May?? I would wonder if there is something IN the toe/bone. Have x-rays been done? It looks VERY inflamed by the picture. Hopefully the antibiotics will help.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

susan davis said:


> Is it same toe as in May?? I would wonder if there is something IN the toe/bone. Have x-rays been done? It looks VERY inflamed by the picture. Hopefully the antibiotics will help.


Hi, yes Susan it's the same toe, I agree with you I think there must be something in it, if not she's been very unfortunate if it's an insect sting or bite as its in exactly the same place. We are back at the vets this morning so we'l see what they have to say.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My guess would be a grass seed, as these can work there way in between the toes. Since it is the exact same toe as before it seems unlikely though.
I hope you get some answers at the vets, poor Bella


----------

